
EU Patent Office Rejects 2 Patents with AI Listed as Inventor - atlasunshrugged
https://www.techdirt.com/articles/20191221/00310443618/eu-patent-office-rejects-two-patent-applications-which-ai-was-designated-as-inventor.shtml
======
mring33621
Easy workaround -- let the AI come up with the idea and then put a human's
name on it. Done and done.

